# BMW US sales hurting while global sales thrive.



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

-2.8% isn't a total fail. Something like -60% would be a total fail.


----------



## After Hours (Nov 30, 2013)

BMW US sales are hurting, having dropped YTD by 2.8% compared to last year. However, a quick Google search indicated that the entire US auto market was down in the first quarter by 2.4% compared to last year. I haven't taken the time to delve into how other luxury brands are doing here and abroad. The drop this year could represent wait-and-see-how-Trump-is-doing on the part of at least a few buyers, or it could be that pent-up demand for new autos after the Great Recession is now satisfied, and we are returning to more normal times. Articles about self-driving autos in the near future may also have a chilling effect on sales. Who knows?


----------



## oldgeezer (Apr 1, 2017)

It could also be their debt load.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-fed-debt-idUSKCN18D1Y8

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/40...alf-of-their-income-servicing-debt-2017-04-27


----------

